
Ask HN: LinkedIn Job Status - the_wheel
Do you use LinkedIn&#x27;s job status feature that allows you to say whether you&#x27;re searching or not? If you don&#x27;t, why?
======
bottlerocket
I wouldn't trust it at all in the market I'm in (Cleveland, Ohio), just too
small of a world here

Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12650865](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12650865)

